# Mounting Items on a Tiled Wall



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

depends on the weight of the item. Could be anything from a red Rawl plug to a toggle bolt.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Depends on what it is exactly but for small stuff usually a sharkie or a polyset.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

It's for a range hood vent. They are not venting it so it doesn't weigh much, maybe 10lbs.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> It's for a range hood vent. They are not venting it so it doesn't weigh much, maybe 10lbs.


 wood screw if u can hit the stud throw the grout


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> It's for a range hood vent. They are not venting it so it doesn't weigh much, maybe 10lbs.


If there's a cupboard above, they have keyhole slots to put screws through the top. The screws in the back hold hardly any weight, if they even exist at all.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If there's a cupboard above, they have keyhole slots to put screws through the top. The screws in the back hold hardly any weight, if they even exist at all.



No cupboard above (or anything) to mount to. I've installed several hoods, including microwave hoods, where you mount to the bottom of cabinets but never mounted one just to the wall.
This particular vent/hood is made to mount that way.


I thought I was just wiring it for them but walked into a surprise when they also wanted it mounted. Had to reschedule due to time and I didn't have a tile bit with me.
I got to thinking about the anchors and don't remember ever having to mount anything over a tiled over drywall wall before.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> If you have to drill through a tiled wall (drywall behind tile) and you need to use some type of anchor to mount something, what type anchor have you found that works best for this?


Buy the fancy red hollow tile bit and use toggle bolts.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you give us a link to the product page for this hood?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A hollow wall anchor might be the easiest thing, it will work with a 1/4" tile bit. A toggle is good, but they are a bit of a pain in the ass to use and you have to make a hole in the material much bigger than the shaft of the bolt, so they can shift. 










They have little burrs that are made to grip the surface, but you could just flatten them out. You'd just have to buy something with a long enough neck to get through the tile and the drywall, but long neck ones are available. 

http://www.shamrockexpress.com/media/import/pdfs/Anchorsmolly.pdf

If it doesn't work out, you can remove it and use a toggle as plan B.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Even if the hood is only 10lbs, there is a lot of leverage since it sticks out from the wall so far. The homeowner puts a hand on it to balance themselves when changing the bulb or filter and next thing you know it's hanging off the wall by the cable.

I would do whatever it takes to mount it to the studs. I often find myself drilling new mounting holes in items in order to fasten them to the studs. Even just one stud is good, then use anchors for the other holes.

After that, I would use toggles.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> If you have to drill through a tiled wall (drywall behind tile) and you need to use some type of anchor to mount something, what type anchor have you found that works best for this?


Sounds like a "tower" style hood.
Tiled wall.... may not be able to use stud finder.
Cabinet below (cooktop?) If it is , you can look to see where 
studs are ...cabinet installer already found them & you'll see 
screws thru back of cabinet.

I'm kid of surprised they have an electrician installing the hood.
Usually HVAC or cabinet installers do this in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204999980-_-204994400-_-N


i use regular plastic anchors and these small diamond hole saw they work well.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

We commonly install hood fans and sometimes even the duct work for them.... also do duct work for the dryer.

Money is money.


lighterup said:


> Sounds like a "tower" style hood.
> Tiled wall.... may not be able to use stud finder.
> Cabinet below (cooktop?) If it is , you can look to see where
> studs are ...cabinet installer already found them & you'll see
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> We commonly install hood fans and sometimes even the duct work for them.... also do duct work for the dryer.
> 
> Money is money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I've never done duct work where there are permits.
They (AHJ) say that an HVAC contractor has to pull permit for that.

BTW , I don't install microwave hoods either.

I had one builder tell me I needed to install the dishwasher.
No...that falls under the plumbers health department permit.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

lighterup said:


> Sounds like a "tower" style hood.
> Tiled wall.... may not be able to use stud finder.
> Cabinet below (cooktop?) If it is , you can look to see where
> studs are ...cabinet installer already found them & you'll see
> ...



I added some receptacles and moved some switches a few months ago. They asked if I would come back and wire the hood and hang some lights when they finished the remodel. So I show up to hang the lights and wire the hood. I didn't see a hood when I got there and asked where it was. "Oh it's in the basement, I'll get it for you"!:vs_mad:


I looked at it and agreed to install it while I was there. But if they had called out of the blue and asked me to install just the hood with no other work I would have declined.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> I added some receptacles and moved some switches a few months ago. They asked if I would come back and wire the hood and hang some lights when they finished the remodel. So I show up to hang the lights and wire the hood. I didn't see a hood when I got there and asked where it was. "Oh it's in the basement, I'll get it for you"!:vs_mad:
> 
> 
> I looked at it and agreed to install it while I was there. But if they had called out of the blue and asked me to install just the hood with no other work I would have declined.


I don't do ducting or venting. But if the duct is already there I will install a bath exhaust fan or vent hood.

I also have no issue installing non-vented recirculating hoods. They are easy and profitable.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't do ducting or venting. But if the duct is already there I will install a bath exhaust fan or vent hood.
> 
> I also have no issue installing non-vented recirculating hoods. They are easy and profitable.


I will install bathroom exhaust ducting, but not a kitchen hood duct.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I don't do ducting or venting. But if the duct is already there I will install a bath exhaust fan or vent hood.
> 
> I also have no issue installing non-vented recirculating hoods. They are easy and profitable.



Yeah, I install those too along with micro-hoods and also don't do venting. But this being a stand alone to be mounted on a tile wall I wouldn't normally do.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I want to clarify.

I will do any of these type jobs if I don't need an hvac permit .
This usually means remodels.

On new construction , I decline hvac scope of work because that's not
what I bid to do and 9 out of 10 times a home builder is trying to
"push this off" as electricians scope of work and I say it's not. They are just
trying to get me to do something for nothing. They're not offering to pay it
as an extra , they're acting as if it should be in the bid to begin with and
that would be a losing argument , cause all one has to do is read the description
of what an electricians state license is vs a state licensed HVAC contractor.

It's (ventilation / hoods etc) are clearly in the HVAC contractors scope.

But if you can make more money doing this ...go for it.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I have installed so many hood fans I’ve lost count. Also bath fans including the venting. I used to work for an EC many years ago that had a standing offer with the low rental housing in my city. We would go into empty units and replace everything electrical. We all made lots of money as many of the jobs were priced a flat rate. 

Also installed many hood fans on the side back when I did side work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For a hood I'd feel better about a couple construction screws into structure and a couple snap toggles.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

I regularly mount bath exhaust housings and wire to them in remodels. I do not install the 4 inch duct and never will. Not within my scope of work and I hate installing 4 inch soffit vents ( I do have the 4 inch hole saw so sometimes if asked nicely I will drill the soffit). I do install the appliance cords into dishwashers and stoves and dryers, but will not install the appliance. Good money in wiring the appliance and I like knowing it was done properly, especially 240 volt appliances.


----------

